# Jimmy Stewart



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

BEAU


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Dave, how we all know how he felt and, yes, I cried.

Now, in contrast google the Saturday Night Live segment with Daniel Radcliffe doing the imitation of Casey Anthony's new Yorkshire terrier. 

Keeper's Mom


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I remember that. Was so moved by it back then.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ShirleyH said:


> Dave, how we all know how he felt and, yes, I cried.
> 
> Now, in contrast google the Saturday Night Live segment with Daniel Radcliffe doing the imitation of Casey Anthony's new Yorkshire terrier.
> 
> Keeper's Mom


LOL ,sorry I missed that one.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I remember that. Was so moved by it back then.


You must have a good memory. You couldn't have been more than 6.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing. Jack does that when he is laying by my side at night.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh that's a classic one Dave, thank you for sharing it with us. I remember watching it the night it aired and I sobbed out loud...it was - and is - a beautiful tribute.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I remember watching it and bawling when it aired as well, so I'm not gonna watch it again....hate bawlin'!


----------

